
Chicago creates app to pre-register for coronavirus vaccine - daniel_assan
https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/4/27/21238293/coronavirus-chicago-covid-coach-app-public-health-register-vaccine-lightfoot
======
interestica
So those that lack tech literacy or internet access or a required device are
pushed furthest down the line?

